#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Standart API Cementing - Cement-casing adhesion test

## edinsonhd

I need the API standart for adhesion test in cementing, cement-casing principally, thank you for your colaboration.



I know that API has already presented standard for this type of tests, but i can't find them.See More: Standart API Cementing - Cement-casing adhesion test

----------

